# My Band(Grand Schematic)



## ShaneO))) (Apr 6, 2011)

I Would like some input on my band. We just started about 5 months ago and had our first show almost a month ago. It's hard to describe our music. We have like a thousand different influences and try not to stick to just one sound. Best way i could put it is a blend of progressive rock, post rock, some jazz and jam band elements. We are instrumental and aren't too concerned about it because we all love instrumental music.  Heres a link to a video of us and our band page with more videos and songs. We have a pro-shot video of one of the songs, it should be up in a few days. I'm the fat ass bassist by the way LULZ!

[video=youtube;wZhb1S9qH1s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZhb1S9qH1s[/video]   (cracker attacker)

Jam starts around 3:48.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Grand-Schematic/175638609147395   (facebook page).


----------



## Aden (Apr 6, 2011)

I wish I could hear it better - do you guys have a rough studio recording or anything? 

Either way from what I'm hearing I would definitely listen to this. First part is reminding me of Scale the Summit (that's a good thing) with maybe a bit of An Endless Sporadic? It's tight and the talent is definitely there.

It'd be nice if y'all moved around a bit more


----------



## ShaneO))) (Apr 7, 2011)

Why thank you kind sir. We do have some rough recordings on the band page tab. But we plan on rerecording with the new equipment we have. It was our first show so we were just a little nervous, but i tried to move around as much as i could without looking like a tard. Heres the proshot version of our song "Into phrygia ". The audio is much better  [video=youtube;ymml8B0DQM0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymml8B0DQM0&feature=channel_video_title[/video]


----------



## Aden (Apr 7, 2011)

Cool stuff! And yeah I'd be so nervous that I wouldn't even be able to play because I'm just like that, so props for getting as far as you have. The playing is really tight and it seems that you've either practiced a lot or are all just naturals at this.

Let me know when you have an EP out or something~


----------



## Lyxen (Apr 11, 2011)

I dig your instrumental band. The technicality is fresh, and the guitar sings I thought it was vocals for a second. pretty cool
Here's my start-up rock band. We are a trio right now
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5559753/

vid delete oopps


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 11, 2011)

@Shane: Good stuff, but would prefer something in better quality. I like instrumentals and I could quite happily listen to yours.

@Lyxen No.


----------



## Lyxen (Apr 11, 2011)

@LizardKing what


----------



## Aden (Apr 11, 2011)

Lyxen said:


> @LizardKing too bad


 
but seriously, using someone else's thread to promote your stuff is p low


----------



## Lyxen (Apr 11, 2011)

i share bro share and connect


----------



## Smelge (Apr 11, 2011)

Aden said:


> but seriously, using someone else's thread to promote your stuff is p low


 
"Hey, I see you're promoting your band, so what I'm going to do, is try to steal away people who might be interested in your band by posting videos of mine."

Lyxen. I dislike you immensely. But being entirely honest, even if it wasn't you, that is still one of the biggest dick moves you can manage, and anyone doing it deserves the scorn.


----------



## ~secret~ (Apr 12, 2011)

This is really good, I love instrumental bands :3

I feel bad for the drummer though, all tucked away in a corner like that.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 12, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> This is really good, I love instrumental bands :3
> 
> I feel bad for the drummer though, all tucked away in a corner like that.


 
Best place to keep a drummer. Away from the real musicians.


----------



## Roz Wolfheart (Apr 12, 2011)

i registered on this here forum just to let you guys know yall FUCKIN ROCK. seriously, keep fuckin jammin goddamit. your shit is amazing


----------



## Roz Wolfheart (Apr 12, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Best place to keep a drummer. Away from the real musicians.



drums are awesome, bro. are you a real musician?


----------



## Aden (Apr 12, 2011)

Roz Wolfheart said:


> drums are awesome, bro. are you a real musician?


 
drummer jokes are pretty common, it's all in good fun |3


----------



## ~secret~ (Apr 12, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Best place to keep a drummer. Away from the real musicians.


 
Hoho, the delights you come out with, old boy~

I think it's for safety reasons myself. One bad move and suddenly there's a drumstick lodged in your head. Actually, that would be awesome to see. EVERYONE DO THIS NOW.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 12, 2011)

Aden said:


> drummer jokes are pretty common, it's all in good fun |3


 
That and bassist jokes... 
At least in metal... 

*plays bass*


----------



## Ley (Apr 12, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> That and bassist jokes...
> At least in metal...
> 
> *plays bass*



*also plays bass. Highfive.*


----------



## Aden (Apr 12, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> That and bassist jokes...
> At least in metal...
> 
> *plays bass*


 
metal bands that bury the bass make me sad


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 12, 2011)

Ley said:


> *also plays bass. Highfive.*


 *high fives*


Aden said:


> metal bands that bury the bass make me sad


 
^ this


----------



## ShaneO))) (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks for all the input guyzzz. As far as higher quality stuff, we are working on that. Just got some new mics and software. We have sooo much more material to work on about 5 more full songs that just need some fine-tuning. We also have tons of assorted riffs and such. 

@lyxen. I ain't pissed at you. However i can see why some people would get pissed.


----------

